# Problem mit Asus P8Z77-V Pro und Thermalright HR-02 Macho



## rooloo (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe bisher in diversen Foren um Rat gefragt, mir konnte aber bis dato niemand helfen.

PC:
Intel i5 3570k @ Standardtakt
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Asus P8Z77-V Pro
Gigabyte GTX570OC
Samsung F3 1TB
Seasonic X-560
Fractal Design Define R3 @ 3 Gehäuselüfter

Temperaturen:
Idle: 27°C - 32°C
Last: 65°C - 70°C

Mein CPU-Lüfter dreht sich im Idle mit ~589RPM und unter Last mit ~650RPM, was beim starten den Fehler "CPU Fan Error" auslöst. Den Lüfter habe ich korrekt am CPU_FAN-Anschluss angeschloßen. Von anderen, die das gleiche Setup haben, weiß ich, dass sie die Fehlermeldung "CPU Fan Error" nicht bekommen, da ihr Lüfter im Idle mit ~650RPM und unter Last mit ca. ~750RPM drehen. Deren Temperaturen liegen auch deutlich (-10°C) unter meinen.

*Warum dreht deren Lüfter schneller als meiner?*

*Hat das Mainboard oder der Lüfter vielleicht ein defekt?*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

Nö, hat es denke ich nicht. Schau doch mal im erweiterten Uefi unter dem Reiter "Monitor". Dann legst du den unteren Schwellenwert des CPU Lüfters auf meinetwegen 400 und stellst manuell die Steuerung ein. Ich habe bei meinem den Wert, auf dem der Lüfter auf vollem Zyklus arbeitet auf 40 eingestellt, sodass ab da die Lüfter schön hoch drehen (ab 75°C arbeitet er so oder so auf vollen Touren) und im Idle wieder auf 580 U/min usw.


----------



## almfeg (18. Juni 2012)

Probier im UEFI eine andere Lüftereinstellung aus! (Möglich das es auf leise steht)
oder leg manuell fest mit wieviel er minimal drehen soll und ab welcher temperatur er auf max dreht, schau ob das was ändert


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Nö, hat es denke ich nicht. Schau doch mal im erweiterten Uefi unter dem Reiter "Monitor". Dann legst du den unteren Schwellenwert des CPU Lüfters auf meinetwegen 400 und stellst manuell die Steuerung ein. Ich habe bei meinem den Wert, auf dem der Lüfter auf vollem Zyklus arbeitet auf 40 eingestellt, sodass ab da die Lüfter schön hoch drehen (ab 75°C arbeitet er so oder so auf vollen Touren) und im Idle wieder auf 580 U/min usw.


 Ich habe auf 500U/min gestellt und die Temperatur ist mir egal, so lange sie um die 60 Grad liegt hauptsächlich leise


----------



## rooloo (18. Juni 2012)

Den Schwellenwert habe ich bereits auf 200RPM heruntergeschraubt, weil sich Windows ansonsten gar nicht starten lässt. Im UEFI benutze ich ansonsten die Standard Einstellungen. Ein Kollege hat das gleiche Setup und musste den Schwellenwert nicht herunterschrauben, weil sich sein Lüfter erst gar nicht unter 600RPM dreht. Wieso dreht meiner langsamer als seiner? Wir haben die gleichen Komponenten und die selben Einstellungen.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Fertigungstolleranz


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf 500U/min gestellt und die Temperatur ist mir egal, so lange sie um die 60 Grad liegt hauptsächlich leise


 
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den Dark Rock Pro 2 gegönnt, da bricht  bei den Silent Wings auch bei 1000 Touren nicht gleich ein Orkan los.  Klar, wer die Gespenster trapsen hört... Ich hab's halt auch gerne bei  ~50°C max. 

@ Rooloo

Versuch's doch mal mit der manuellen Steuerung, dann kannst du mit Hilfe von z.B. Prime95 und HWinfo64 testen wie wann wo die Lüfter drehen.


----------



## rooloo (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,  danke erst einmal für die Hilfe. Die manuelle Steuerung werde ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen. Jetzt aber noch ein weiteres "Problem". Meine Temperaturen sind ~12°C wärmer als die meines Kollegen. Ich habe die WLP nicht verstrichen, sondern nur ein Klecks in die Mitte getan. Würde es was bringen, die Dämmmatten im Deckel des Gehäuses zu entfernen und durch zwei Lüfter zu ersetzen und eine andere WLP zu kaufen und zu verstreichen? Wenn ja, welche WLP? Könnte ich somit eine Temperatur unter Last von ~60°C oder besser erreichen? Bisher komme ich unter Last (Prime95 - Small FFTs) mit geschloßener Seitentür auf maximal 70°C und mit geöffneter Seitentür auf 66°C, was nicht kritisch, mir aber trotzdem zu hoch erscheint.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Hat dein Freund Dämmatten im Case? Die wirken sich auf jeden Fall negativ auf die Temps aus


----------



## Colonia (18. Juni 2012)

Also die Wärmeleitpaste solltest du gleichmäßig überall auf der CPU verteilen. Allerdings sollte die Schicht nicht zu dick sein. 

Hast du vorne einen Lüfter, der dir frische Luft reinzieht, und hinten einen, der die warme Luft rauszieht? Wenn es nicht zu umständlich wäre, dann würde ich eventuell mal die Dämmmatten entfernen und schauen ob es etwas bringt.

Die Temperaturen sind aufjedenfall zu hoch. 10°C weniger sollten eigentlich drinne sein.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (18. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Dämmatten würde ich erstmal lassen. Hauptsache vorne + hinten ist ein Lüfter drin. Normalerweise gibt es drei Möglichkeiten bei der WLP:


Klecks (etwa Reiskorngröße) in die Mitte und drauf das Ding (Schrauben über Kreuz anziehen)
Klecks drauf, Kühlkörper aufsetzen und wenn machbar ein paar mal vorsichtig hin und her drehen und dann erst festschrauben (ohne vorher wieder anzuheben)
meine zuletzt angewandte Methode: *hauchdünn* überall verstreichen und in der Mitte nochmal einen (kleineren Klecks) auftragen - hat den Vorteil dass die komplette CPU sicher benetzt ist und eventuelle Lufteinschlüsse durch den Tropfen + Anpressdruck in der Mitte nach außen befördert werden - so geht es zumindest bei mir auch gut
Als Paste benutze ich Arctic MX2, welche zuvor auf die Heizung oder Sonne gelegt werden könnte - für bessere Konsistenz beim Auftragen. Wichtig ist auch dass die Schrauben nicht zu fest, aber auch nicht zu lasch angezogen sind. Schön fest sollten sie sein, aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus angezogen. Wenn du dann noch den PWM Lüfter für dich korrekt eingestellt hast müssten eigentlich die Temperaturen besser werden. Im ungünstigsten Fall hast du vielleicht eine hitzigere CPU erwischt. Was sagt denn die Vcore unter Prime?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Den eigentlichen Kühler sollten man schon fest anziehen, also kein Abstand zwischen dem Rahmen und Kühlerhalter


----------

